# What pump do I need/carry



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,
Bought a second hand road bike a couple weeks ago and want some advise on tyre pump.
Can I get away with only a CO2 pump while I am riding and maybe a floor pump at home for pressure checking or better get a hand pump instead?
Last week after I pump up my two deflated tyres using my friend's Morph pump I have to sit down and rest before I could carry on.
So here the question is
Any suggestions on which pump or CO2 adapter to get and what to look for?
What pressure the floor pump has to be capable to be use for shocks? just thinking future proof in case if I buy a mountain bike in the future.

Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

useless said:


> Hi,
> Bought a second hand road bike a couple weeks ago and want some advise on tyre pump.
> Can I get away with only a CO2 pump while I am riding and maybe a floor pump at home for pressure checking or better get a hand pump instead?
> Last week after I pump up my two deflated tyres using my friend's Morph pump I have to sit down and rest before I could carry on.
> ...


For sure get a floor pump. I carry a CO2 inflator and a Lezyne mini pump when I ride to work and have my backpack. On training rides I only carry the CO2 inflator and a couple of cartridges. Nice thing about the mini pump is you'll never run out of air. It may take a while to pump up the tire, but you won't be sitting on the side of the road w/ couple of empty CO2 cartridges and tire that's still flat and possibly no more spare tubes. 

I'd recommend the mini pump at first til you're very good at installing tubes and you know for certain you're not going to mess it up and blow up the tube. And for sure buy yourself a nice floor pump. Spend a little more and get a good one that you won't have to replace in a year or 2.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I also use the Lezyne mini pumps. The hose makes pumping up the tire much easier as you don't need to postion the pump just right to keep the head from leaking air. I use the pump for normal road use, training rides etc. and carry CO2 only for some long races.

make sure you get a road Lezyne and not a MTB one. The MTB ones pump more air but unless you have arms like Popeye you'll have a hard time getting anywhere close to road psi. I use the Lezyne Road Drive, medium length. 

Carry a tube, patches, tire irons, and a multitool. I put the tools etc in a small seat bad, and the pump goes on the bike. I have a setup for each bike. That way I don't forget them. I did that once, back before cell phones, and had a long walk home. Putting the stuff on the bike also leaves room in your jersey pockets for food and clothes.

Practice removing and replacing a tube at home first.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I guess I will buy a mini pump and a CO2 to start off with. 
Is any of those shock hand pump good for pumping tyres as well?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

useless said:


> Thanks for the help. I guess I will buy a mini pump and a CO2 to start off with.
> Is any of those shock hand pump good for pumping tyres as well?


Get a floor pump, too. With a built-in gauge. It's really essential so you start your rides with the right pressure. The minipump is too much of a pain for everyday use. And with road tires you really need to top up at least every week, or more often.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

useless said:


> Is any of those shock hand pump good for pumping tyres as well?


OMG, I never thought of using my shock pump on my tires. I might have to give that a try tonight. It's definitely not a practical method as it'll take a long time. Plus the shock pump is schrader and road tubes are presta.

Get a floor pump. If you ride regularly you'll be pumping/topping off a couple times a week.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

lol I actually tried using a shock pump for a tire and I would say it is probably 100 times less effective than a floor pump.

just to get a tire to 20 psi made my arm cramp, (mountain bike tire)


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a compressor at home with the regulator set at my tire pressure. Put on the schrader adapter and I'm at the right pressure. Away from home it's a floor pump with a gauge. On the bike I have a CO2 inflator, 2 12 gm cartridges and a spare tube. If I flat, I will run the inside of the tire to find the source of the flat, eliminate it, and put in the new tube. 12 gm CO2 gets my 25 mm tires to about 90# to get home. Once home I let the CO2 out and inflate with air from the compressor. 12 gm cartridges may not be enough gas for a MTB tire, however.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion.
I mean getting a shock pump (instead of a mini pump) and a CO2 on the bike and a floor pump sitting at home
From the size of the pump, it doesn't seems a big different on the volume of air it pushes between a mini pump and a shock pump.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Any harm of leaving the CO2 in the tyres and just use the floor pump to top it up?
Also what compressor have you got? most compressor only goes up to 8bar


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> And for sure buy yourself a nice floor pump. Spend a little more and get a good one that you won't have to replace in a year or 2.


I wish I was young enough to warrant buying the new Silca and old enough to be able to afford it. My old Silca has lasted me 40 yrs this year.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

hard for me to justify $400+ for the Silca floor pump... twice as much as a Lezyne one.

Oops.. just realised the $400+ is a sepcial edition (Super Pista Ultimate). From googling, I think I may try and get a Super Pista so I can pass it down to my grand children.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

useless said:


> Any harm of leaving the CO2 in the tyres and just use the floor pump to top it up?
> Also what compressor have you got? most compressor only goes up to 8bar


CO2 leaks through butyl MUCH faster than air. Do yourself the favor and let the CO2 out and replace w/ air when you get home. Trust me on this one. 



useless said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> I mean getting a shock pump (instead of a mini pump) and a CO2 on the bike and a floor pump sitting at home
> From the size of the pump, it doesn't seems a big different on the volume of air it pushes between a mini pump and a shock pump.


There is a HUGE difference in volume between even the smallest mini pump and a shock pump. Shock pumps are designed to fill a chamber less than a 10th the volume of a tube w/ pressure anywhere from 2 to 10 times as high.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advise
Sorry, being a newbie and know nothing


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

useless said:


> Any harm of leaving the CO2 in the tyres and just use the floor pump to top it up?
> Also what compressor have you got? most compressor only goes up to 8bar





useless said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> I mean getting a shock pump (instead of a mini pump) and a CO2 on the bike and a floor pump sitting at home
> From the size of the pump, it doesn't seems a big different on the volume of air it pushes between a mini pump and a shock pump.





useless said:


> Thanks for the advise
> Sorry, being a newbie and know nothing


You're learning:thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

On my main bike I carry 1 CO2 cartridge and have a Lezyne micro pump strapped on. On my second bike just a mini pump. The micro pump is emergency only. Second flat. Just like the patch kit that is in addition to an extra tube. The mini pump works fine. I never really want to need to use the micro.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a floor pump at home and on each of the road bikes a canister that fits into a bottle cage with tube, CO2, 3 cartridges, patch kit, levers, disposable gloves, $20 note, same on MTB but with mini pump as well. I have several different CO2 inflators, the 2 best by far screw on to the valve but rather than push to inflate they have a valve you turn, much easier on the tube than pushing, I think, and easier to use


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Rob-c said:


> I have a floor pump at home and on each of the road bikes a canister that fits into a bottle cage with tube, CO2, 3 cartridges, patch kit, levers, disposable gloves, $20 note, same on MTB but with mini pump as well. I have several different CO2 inflators, the 2 best by far screw on to the valve but rather than push to inflate they have a valve you turn, much easier on the tube than pushing, I think, and easier to use


Do you have have a picture of your setup? Not sure how u fit so much by the bottle cage


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

useless said:


> Do you have have a picture of your setup? Not sure how u fit so much *by *the bottle cage


IN the cage, not BY it. It is the size of a large water bottle, and occupies the whole cage.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

useless said:


> Do you have have a picture of your setup? Not sure how u fit so much by the bottle cage


I think he means like this.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Spin Doctor Rescue HP Mini Pump - Mini Pumps

Great Pump!!!!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> There is a HUGE difference in volume between even the smallest mini pump and a shock pump. Shock pumps are designed to fill a chamber less than a 10th the volume of a tube w/ pressure anywhere from 2 to 10 times as high.



My friends front shocks take 40psi or so, and a floor pump or even a mini pump will do the trick. My wife's front shock, who weighs a lot less, needs 190 psi for rough trails. So unless you have a very large volume low pressure shock (unlikely), the shock pump is essential.

As for mini pumps, well, I use them on the trail. I run my tires on the MTB at 32.5 psi, and most any mini will do the trick for that. On the road? Zefal HPX. Because I want a pump that works, and gets to high pressure (~100 psi) relatively easily. The HPX goes to higher pressure/lower volume with the twist. Pump up fast, then use the other setting to get it up to pressure. Meaning I can finish my ride at a close to normal speed and effort level.

And when rides include a double flat, or worse, the frame pump is very much worth it to me.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

I may have a crack at it when I get a bottle cage


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

One that is small enough to be portable, yet "buff" enough to get you the tire pressure you need without wearing you out. It should also be one that you know how to use with wet or numb fingers, flats like to wait for rainy or cold days. My pump of choice is the Lezyne Road Drive Mini pump. It's very compact, is presta and shreader friendly, and will get you to an honest 120 psi on a cold rainy day without killing you. Pricy at a nominal $45 but a very nice unit.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

after decades of having a Zefal frame pump, I dumped it for CO2.

haven't had any problems getting home after flatting.

and $400 for a floor pump?...get real.

I spend $19.99 for a Nashbar Big Red Pump (on sale) and it's still working fine after 7 years.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Took the bike out this morning for my first ride and had both my first fall(unable to unclip) and first puncture.
Lucky it wasn't far away from home(3km) and walk home bare feet because I find it quite hard to walk on cycling shoes.
Glad I bought a cheap bike where I didn't pay attention when I stop and got too close to the curb and scratch for a meter or two.
Now thinking I should get a non clip pedal and train up my legs first because I find it pulling different muscle comparing to the training bike in the gym.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Keep at it. And remember to have fun.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's one of mine, does the job and keeps things tidy on the bike


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Saw the tool bottle you have in the shop today but can't justify the cost. Ended up grabbing a couple of drink boottle and plan to use them instead.
I hope I haven't made a mistake on this cost cutting.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

All that you've read above and probably below including mine is all opinions, you have to decide which opinion you like best for you're needs.

I don't like CO2 unless I was racing then I would use it because it's fast, but since I don't race I see no need to have a limited supply of air, have to pay to use it, go out and buy more when I run out and hope I don't forget to do so before a ride, and have to discard spent carts. A lot of CO2 users simply throw their carts on the side of the road...yup, I see those damn things all over the roads where I ride, I can't believe a lot of cyclists are such pigs, I guess they don't to carry the weight back home, just too much stress on their fragile weak bodies to carry those things in their seat bag.

I use only pumps, but only a few mini actually will reach their advertised psi limit, and if you get a real small mini it won't at all plus take a god awful number of strokes just to get to their usual limit of around 70 psi, not the 160 they claim! The best pumps that I've found is the Lezyne Road Drive but only the larger size of the 3 sizes they offer because the smaller the pump is the more strokes and the more strength it will take to squeeze in the air during the final 15 or psi, and the smallest one won't get anywhere near 160 probably 70 to 80. The other is the Topeak RaceRocket HPX, these too are offered in smaller sizes but again it's the same issue as other smaller pumps; the only problem with the RaceRocket HPX is the pump holder, for some reason Topeak thinks one should remove a water bottle just to use it but they do make a side mount bracket you can buy but for some reason only this place sells it with the side mount (the only place I could find in a short search), see: wiggle.com | Topeak Race Rocket HPX Master Blaster Road Pump | Manual Pumps (seems odd that the UK gets them with the sidemount but the US only gets the centerline mount?). I have both of those pumps and like them both equally so I would buy which ever one you can get the cheapest.

If hand pumps don't do it for you then consider a hybrid pump, a hybrid pumps offers the CO2 method of pumping with a hand pump just in case you run out of carts; the Lezyne Pressure Drive CFH is probably the best example of such a pump.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Using a bottle cage to hold tools means only one bottle, which will limit your rides. It also means you can't have a bottle of water and a bottle of sports drink.

Don't ever toss CO2 carts or tubes or wrappers. Bananna peels only if you toss them well off the road and do it when no one is looking.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I paid about $10 each for the small ones (in the pic) and $16 for the bigger one on the MTB ($AUD). I have in the past used a wide necked drink bottle and it worked just fine


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

ericm979 said:


> Using a bottle cage to hold tools means only one bottle, which will limit your rides. It also means you can't have a bottle of water and a bottle of sports drink.
> 
> Don't ever toss CO2 carts or tubes or wrappers. Bananna peels only if you toss them well off the road and do it when no one is looking.


I don't care about banana peels, those are biodegradable so it doesn't cause any problems, but on rides I see mostly wrappers followed by C02 than tubes, and on a rare occasion a tire or a water bottle. I don't bother picking up the water bottle because by the time I see them they're pretty beaten and they're cheap ones anyways, but I did find a Planet Bike SuperFlash Turbo and kept it!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

froze said:


> I don't care about banana peels, those are biodegradable so it doesn't cause any problems, but on rides I see mostly wrappers followed by C02 than tubes, and on a rare occasion a tire or a water bottle. I don't bother picking up the water bottle because by the time I see them they're pretty beaten and they're cheap ones anyways, but I did find a Planet Bike SuperFlash Turbo and kept it!


Wonder if you could use a banana peel as a boot??

Regardless would not want to ride over them or have someone run over them.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

they cost NZD40 for the one in the pic.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Na, I don't generally throw things onto the road. but I'll carry a plastic bag from now on because over the weekend, I found it a quite hard to wash out the residual in my pocket from the empty sticky tacky gel I had during my ride.

Froze: I initial planned to buy the hybrid one but when I went to the bike shop, they said I better just stick with one way or the other or carry both setup(maybe he want to sell me more stuff more $$).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

useless said:


> Na, I don't generally throw things onto the road. but I'll carry a plastic bag from now on because over the weekend, I found it a quite hard to wash out the residual in my pocket from the empty sticky tacky gel I had during my ride.
> 
> Froze: I initial planned to buy the hybrid one but when I went to the bike shop, they said I better just stick with one way or the other or carry both setup(maybe he want to sell me more stuff more $$).



There is no reason to carry both, you just have to decide to either go all CO2, or just a pump, or hybrid. If you like the CO2 but have some reservations about the possibility of some day running out of air then get the hybrid. The Lezyne pump has a dedicated mount where the pump attaches to one side and a cart on the other, personally if you like C02 I would carry a backup cart in your seat bag so you have at least two.

Don't forget to that if you have just C02 and you're riding with a friend who has a flat and for some reason his air system fails, do you give him your air leaving you short, or say sorry bud but I need my air. Kind of a dilemma isn't it? I help people all the time that's one of the unmentioned reasons I carry a pump; I carry a Park MTB3 tool too, some tools just can't be used on my road bikes but I have used them on other peoples bikes plus I can transfer the tool to my MTB when I use it.

Read this review about the Lezyne and take note of the issue they had with it to see if that might be a problem for you: Lezyne Road Drive CFH pump with cartridge review | road.cc


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Froze, I don't know where you live, but I have never seen a single bit of "bike waste" and I'm in Jersey not some, never seen a car on a ride, rural area. Literally, never seen a single item showing me a cyclist has been here before me, and I ride in the near vicinity of a good solid crap load of cyclists. 

OP, CO2 is fine. Good floor pump at home. Mine is a Cannondale. Carry 2 carts. Red Zeppelin for getting the CO2 in the tube. It works great. Inflate with the floor pump before every ride. It has helped me reduce flats dramatically.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

NJBiker72 said:


> Wonder if you could use a banana peel as a boot??


Probably, but keep in mind the fibers run lengthwise, so you would want those perpendicular to the long side of the cut. And you would want it to be mostly yellow, not completely brown.

I'd rather use plant material (green leaves or better wide bladed grasses, if I did not have paper money on me, which I always do in my bag) or even a sock and finish the ride with a bare foot in my shoe. Avoid the mess of cleaning the banana out of the wheel.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Probably, but keep in mind the fibers run lengthwise, so you would want those perpendicular to the long side of the cut. And you would want it to be mostly yellow, not completely brown.
> 
> I'd rather use plant material (green leaves or better wide bladed grasses, if I did not have paper money on me, which I always do in my bag) or even a sock and finish the ride with a bare foot in my shoe. Avoid the mess of cleaning the banana out of the wheel.


I always carry a small piece of an old tire. More just a curiosity.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Not sure if I should open another thread or not.
Bought the bike into the bike shop yesterday because it was jumping out of gear on the second last 3 rear cog.
The shop told me because lack of maintenance and love, I need to replace all the cables on the bike and straighten the wheels and replace the spokes on the front wheels.
Now the question is shall I buy a new wheel or just replace the spoke? just not too sure if straightening the wheel will do the job.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PBL450 said:


> Froze, I don't know where you live, but I have never seen a single bit of "bike waste" and I'm in Jersey not some, never seen a car on a ride, rural area. Literally, never seen a single item showing me a cyclist has been here before me, and I ride in the near vicinity of a good solid crap load of cyclists.
> 
> OP, CO2 is fine. Good floor pump at home. Mine is a Cannondale. Carry 2 carts. Red Zeppelin for getting the CO2 in the tube. It works great. Inflate with the floor pump before every ride. It has helped me reduce flats dramatically.


I've lived in 2 states and rode in several other states...but not NJ, but everywhere I have rode I've seen this sort of trash. I'm not saying it was like riding through a landfill! But like any trash people throw out, ie cans, McDonalds etc, you will find in the mix a bit of cycling paraphernalia about equal in percentage of what people throw out of their cars to the percentage of people riding bikes.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

useless said:


> Not sure if I should open another thread or not.
> Bought the bike into the bike shop yesterday because it was jumping out of gear on the second last 3 rear cog.
> The shop told me because lack of maintenance and love, I need to replace all the cables on the bike and straighten the wheels and replace the spokes on the front wheels.
> Now the question is shall I buy a new wheel or just replace the spoke? just not too sure if straightening the wheel will do the job.


A new wheel costs a lot more than a new spoke and truing. OTOH if you have upgrade fever now might be a good time. I do like my custom wheels.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

froze said:


> I've lived in 2 states and rode in several other states...but not NJ, but everywhere I have rode I've seen this sort of trash. I'm not saying it was like riding through a landfill! But like any trash people throw out, ie cans, McDonalds etc, you will find in the mix a bit of cycling paraphernalia about equal in percentage of what people throw out of their cars to the percentage of people riding bikes.


I have to say I saw that where I ride as well and at first I wonder who shot air pistol on the street



NJBiker72 said:


> A new wheel costs a lot more than a new spoke and truing. OTOH if you have upgrade fever now might be a good time. I do like my custom wheels.


Was considering second hand wheels only. All I need for now is a bike for me to finish an event in late November. Not sure if I will continue ride after that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

useless said:


> Was considering second hand wheels only. All I need for now is a bike for me to finish an event in late November. Not sure if I will continue ride after that.


If you trust your LBS to do the work, trust them to advise you on your options. They've seen the wheels. They may be perfectly fine once repaired. 

Slightly off topic, if you have an off season where you live, consider an indoor trainer. Not fun, but it'll help at least maintain your fitness level and better prepare you for spring riding.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

useless said:


> I have to say I saw that where I ride as well and at first I wonder who shot air pistol on the street
> 
> 
> 
> Was considering second hand wheels only. All I need for now is a bike for me to finish an event in late November. Not sure if I will continue ride after that.


That is what I thought when I first started. Few years and few bikes later it is a different story.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to carry a hand pump but switched to C02 after my last flat. Mini pumps suck for road tires but will get you home. You should have a hand pump and C02 for the long rides, GAP/C&O, and carry the C02 for the short rides, a century or less. This assumes that you maintain your bike in great condition and replace tires/tubes when they show signs of wear. 

I carry the valve, three 16 gram cartridges, a small patch kit, a new tube, one plastic tire tool and 2 alcohol wipes for cleaning the tubes before you apply the patch.

I would ask the LBS for a recommendation on replacing the wheels versus replacing the broken spokes and re-trueing, expecially on a second hand bike.. You might catch the fever and that will require a new bike with a great set of wheels/components. 


What ever you do,, have fun!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

n2deep said:


> I used to carry a hand pump but switched to C02 after my last flat. Mini pumps suck for road tires but will get you home. You should have a hand pump and C02 for the long rides, GAP/C&O, and carry the C02 for the short rides, a century or less.


If a hand pump works on long rides, why wouldn't it work on short ones? 



> This assumes that you maintain your bike in great condition and replace tires/tubes when they show signs of wear.


What does this matter? You can get a flat with brand new tires and tubes.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

tlg said:


> If a hand pump works on long rides, why wouldn't it work on short ones?
> 
> What does this matter? You can get a flat with brand new tires and tubes.


Maybe its flawed logic, however;
I carry both on longer rides just in case I run out of C02 cartridges. On short rides carry the C02s as I want to reduce the stuff I carry to a minimum.

Tires in good condition will get less flats than older-worn-cracked tires-tubes. At a minimum I replace my tires & tubes every other year unless the wear necessitates an earlier replacement. Small money to prevent a flat IMHO. 

Regards


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> If you trust your LBS to do the work, trust them to advise you on your options. They've seen the wheels. They may be perfectly fine once repaired.
> 
> Slightly off topic, if you have an off season where you live, consider an indoor trainer. Not fun, but it'll help at least maintain your fitness level and better prepare you for spring riding.


Those are the two options they recommend me because I will need new tyres and tubes (tyres show sign of hair cracks)

I had a look at the trainer the other day and they cost a fortune. Anyway, I am from the bottom of the world (New Zealand) and I still have plenty of time to see if I like riding after summer.


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Lezyne makes a pump that is both a hand pump, and a CO2 inflator. 
Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - CO2 Systems - CFH Pumps - Pressure Drive CFH


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm still deciding on this one or the HPTopeak Hybrid rocket 
but first I need to get my bike back first


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a lezyne. I like it better than the Topeak because it has an inflation hose between the pump/co2 and the valve. The hose takes alot of abuse of pumping out of the equation. It is a real bummer to tear your new tube at the valve stem while trying to pump it up.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

The Topeak do have a hose for the hand pump action but not the CO2.

I am just worried the CO2 catridge will freezed to the hose on the Lezyne after the pump, where I can start hand pumping right away on the Topeak if the pressure is not enough


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Tires in good condition will get less flats than older-worn-cracked tires-tubes.


Maybe, maybe not. Very worn tires will increase the likelihood of some kinds of flats, but the most common punctures and pinch flats can happen as easily to to a new tire as an old one. 




> At a minimum I replace my tires & tubes every other year unless the wear necessitates an earlier replacement.


I do it based on wear alone, which is pretty easy to see. Rear tire wears out, it gets tossed, the unworn one is moved from front to rear, new tire goes on the front. Tubes don't wear or crack in any way that I've ever seen or heard of. Replacing a tube that still holds air is a total waste of money, IMHO.



> Small money to prevent a flat IMHO.


Except of course there's no guarantee that it will prevent it. It's a crapshoot, every ride. Everybody has a story of a brand-new tire getting slashed to death by a road hazard on the third ride.

Regards.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

n2deep said:


> Maybe its flawed logic, however;
> I carry both on longer rides just in case I run out of C02 cartridges. On short rides carry the C02s as I want to reduce the stuff I carry to a minimum.


Definitely flawed logic. If a hand pump works for one type of ride, it works for the other.

As far as reducing what you carry for short rides.. flawed logic there as well. 1 hand pump < multiple co2's.



> Tires in good condition will get less flats than older-worn-cracked tires-tubes. At a minimum I replace my tires & tubes every other year unless the wear necessitates an earlier replacement. Small money to prevent a flat IMHO.


How long does it take for tires to get cracked? Many years. Doesn't make sense to replace every other year... just because. I have tires that I don't ride as often that are at least 10yrs old. I don't blink an eye at using them.

Same as tubes. They last as long as you're willing to patch them. There's no correlation to frequency of flats and age of the tube.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

tlg said:


> How long does it take for tires to get cracked? Many years. Doesn't make sense to replace every other year... just because. I have tires that I don't ride as often that are at least 10yrs old. I don't blink an eye at using them.


In part that is affected by storage. A hot garage? By some electrical thing that runs a lot like a furnace blower motor? The tires will degrade faster. It would have to be some pretty extreme conditions to rot a tire in 2 years, ime. 

I just ditched some 15 yo tires, btw. Still worked, not overly worn, but clearly ready to let loose from the feel of the rubber.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Maybe let the tyre sitting under the sun including sunlight through a garage windows? You will be amazed on how much damage the sun can do. Saying of that, I would worried the resin of the unprinted part of the carbon fiber frame degraded by the UV first.


----------



## useless (Sep 18, 2014)

Friend of mine asked if I am interested in his Duraace 9000 Front/rear Derailleur + crank set for around 6xx but another friend told me I better save it money and train myself first because the ratios are not good for beginners and I will have to change my wheels and shifters ($$$).

What are your thoughts?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

useless said:


> What are your thoughts?


Impossible to have many useful thoughts without more information: e.g., what are you riding now?

However, friend #2 is probably right.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unless your shifters are Shimano 11sp you'll need new ones. They are expensive.
Cranks, derailleurs etc will not make any difference in your speed.

If you want to get faster, ride more.


----------

